# herf in the Surf 2010...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The 2010 edition of the annual Herf in the Surf took place this past Sunday on Long Beach Island NJ. it was outrageous, with 9 people in attendance including eyesack , bouncingtiga, grtnprfloz , and his lovely wife Linda, variable, Jim, Freddy,and Mike (last three not on Puff), and myself. everyone began coming about 2-2:30 p.m., and the herf ended around 12:30 a.m. Herf took place on the third floor deck of the shore house, and featured plenty of great conversation, and top drawer cigars both CC, and NC, and adult drinks, and soft drinks.
We took a dinner break, and continued partying, until the Fireworks started. I would like to take credit for them however they were postponed from the night before and they worked out perfectly with the herf. The show was about 2 blocks away over the bay, lasted a full half hour, and was very intense with very large shells being used. It was a great show~ Time for a short cigar, then we broke up. 
I want to thank all that came, and an extra thanks for all the goodies you brought, Julian the sandwiches were incredible, Issac for the great doughnuts, and Oz and Linda for everything and especially the Banana Nut Bread :hungry:.
In short it was spectacular!! I forgot the cord to the camera, so photos will be posted here when I get home this weekend.Thanks to all that attended.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow sounds liked you guys had an awesome time. If more people did this, i think the world would be a better place.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> The 2010 edition of the annual Herf in the Surf took place this past Sunday on Long Beach Island NJ. it was outrageous, with 9 people in attendance including eyesack , bouncingtiga, grtnprfloz , and his lovely wife Linda, variable, Jim, Freddy,and Mike (last three not on Puff), and myself. everyone began coming about 2-2:30 p.m., and the herf ended around 12:30 a.m. Herf took place on the third floor deck of the shore house, and featured plenty of great conversation, and top drawer cigars both CC, and NC, and adult drinks, and soft drinks.
> We took a dinner break, and continued partying, until the Fireworks started. I would like to take credit for them however they were postponed from the night before and they worked out perfectly with the herf. The show was about 2 blocks away over the bay, lasted a full half hour, and was very intense with very large shells being used. It was a great show~ Time for a short cigar, then we broke up.
> I want to thank all that came, and an extra thanks for all the goodies you brought, Julian the sandwiches were incredible, Issac for the great doughnuts, and Oz and Linda for everything and especially the Banana Nut Bread :hungry:.
> In short it was spectacular!! I forgot the cord to the camera, so photos will be posted here when I get home this weekend.Thanks to all that attended.


and why was I not informed of this???:fencing:


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Darn...I was in LBI on Sunday in Beach Haven...sounds like a blast!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

QUOTE=pahuhnnj;2963733]Darn...I was in LBI on Sunday in Beach Haven...sounds like a blast![/QUOTE]
We were in Harvey Cedars.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

*Good write up John and thanks for having us! *
Wonderful place you have there and a fantastic crowd.

I had a wonderful time and so did Jim.

Glad to hear you enjoyed the Wegman's sandwiches.


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> We were in Hsrveyi
> We were in Harvey Cedars.


Is this an annual event that you do at that time each year? Does one need an invitation, or is it an open event?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

pahuhnnj said:


> Is this an annual event that you do at that time each year? Does one need an invitation, or is it an open event?


It is an annual event, by invitation only.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

As promised, here are a few photos of the Herf :

From center going clockwise Andrew (bouncintiga), Linda , Brian (GrtndpwrflOZ), Jim, Julian (variable), Mike, John (havanajohn), and Eyesack (Issac). Not pictured : Freddie ( who arrived after dark).




























Thanks to all the Herfers, for taking the time to come.-john


----------



## pahuhnnj (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks like you had a great day! Would love to have one of these.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yeah BayBay!

Nice Herfin!!!!!!! :clap2:


Thanks for sharing the photos John!
It looks like yall had a fabulous time! :woohoo:arty:


Herf in The Surf Rocks!!!!!!


:nod:


.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey you Jersey Guys...especially the guy from Flanders. If any of you are ever in North Jersey and want to stop by the cigar club I belong to, send me a message and we will do it. For now, click on the link for pictures. If you want to set up an indoor herf in November, let me know and we can do that also. Here is the link...The Metropolitan Society Cigar Club A VERY Private Club

Tazman


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thread hijack??? lol How about the Central Jersey Puffers?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

John, 

So sorry I had to miss this, my anniversary was that weekend so hanging and cigar smoking was off the agenda but next year, let's get in touch a few weeks prior and see what I can do. Great pics by the way.

SW


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> John,
> 
> So sorry I had to miss this, my anniversary was that weekend so hanging and cigar smoking was off the agenda but next year, let's get in touch a few weeks prior and see what I can do. Great pics by the way.
> 
> SW


 Happy anniversary! You know you will be on the Herf list for next year.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It was a WONDERFUL time....and the closest Linda ever came to cigars that were lit hahahaha.
John is the Ultimate Herf Host and EVERYTHING was great.
Someone ask John about the 2nd Annual Herf in the Surf Fireworks display. They were AWESOME also.

Thanks again John and I am hoping I get on the Guest list for next year.
of course now everyone will be thinking "if he let that guy in he'll let anyone come" 

Till we meet again my Brother........Garage dayz revisited will be coming soon.

B


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It was a WONDERFUL time....and the closest Linda ever came to cigars that were lit hahahaha.
> John is the Ultimate Herf Host and EVERYTHING was great.
> Someone ask John about the 2nd Annual Herf in the Surf Fireworks display. They were AWESOME also.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Oz. You know both you and Linda are on the guest list for 2011.
I am definitely looking forward to NJ Garage Days again. We have the best of both worlds We are truly blessed Brother.-John


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Damm looks like I missed a good time. Sucks having to work for a living but if im not on call next year I AM IN!!!!! Thanks for the invite my brother and sorry I couldnt make it. Your a good BOTL my friend!!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> and why was I not informed of this???:fencing:


seriously, WTF, I totally would have been there!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

See post no.8 in this thread...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jeez, how does that Asian kid on the far right see when he smiles?!?!  LOL! Oh wait... that's me... 
Thanks everyone for another memorable herf! Soon we'll be back in Oz's garage since it's getting chilly out! Till then, hope to see everyone soon! I got your text Julian, just haven't had time to even sleep and/or eat lately, so I just wanted you to know I didn't forget lol. See you soon!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

:bump:


----------

